# Disappearing Zebra Danio?



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

I bought 5 Zebra Danios. I know he made it out of the bag, at least I don't think he jumped out. The wierdest thing is, I only ever saw 4 fish even just after glacing into the tank when I released them from the bag. I don't think that one would still be hiding. I even lifted things up in the tank looking to see if it would swim out. I also rinsed the bag with tank water to make sure it wasn't stuck in the bag. I don't see it floating on the top either. The other 4 area doing great.


----------



## Raimond (Jul 12, 2010)

Are absolutely sure you had 5 in the bag? Mistakes happen. They make us question everything we did that led to the unexplained result!


----------



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

He came out!!!!! Was hiding. Came out for dinner.:fish5: Oh, and I found a snail in the tank. My tank is second hand, must have survived the cleaning and setting up, or it could have been an egg because its a tiny snail!


----------



## finatic child (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats! I am glad to hear you found him. It is pretty weird. I have never had one of my danios hide like that. Now my dwarf frogs, on the other hand, have been known to hide out for days and just when you are ready to give up on them, they reappear. No matter, I'm glad he decided to rejoin the "fish-race".


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've gotten snails from buying fish. You may have gotten it from the fish store.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

gald to hear you found him, i had a fish go missing, it didnt turn out so well


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

i had a fish go missing and then i realized that he had jumped out of his tank while i was doing a water change and landed in a snow boot that happened to be on the floor...needless to say i didnt find him till i rearranged the room and he was not really a fish anymore...i threw the boots away haha


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a female fire red dwarf gourami go missing while I was away on end-of-year vacation. I've been back since Jan 4, and hadn't seen her the whole time - I even tore apart the tank (50 gal) and removed every item that wasn't substrate or a live plant, and still I couldn't find her.

Just tonight, she showed up again, just casually swimming by while I was doing my daily inventory. WHo knows where she's been all this time.


----------

